

Bot that retweets pictures of people's credit cards - bwm
https://twitter.com/NeedADebitCard

======
drharris
First reaction: Jackpot! It's like free money with little risk. Second
reaction: People actually post this kind of stuff? And that's just with one
simple bot to retrieve it.

------
kabuks
Someone who is feeling generous should write a bot that warns these people
once their card numbers become public.

